# Weapons Of War - Waffen SS Leibstandarte



## Ravage (Aug 15, 2008)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0_gF3YmjIWs"]YouTube - Weapons Of War - Waffen SS Leibstandarte 1/5[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uC_6c_ekNvU"]YouTube - Weapons Of War - Waffen SS Leibstandarte 2/5[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qYzjdhGmbhY"]YouTube - Weapons Of War - Waffen SS Leibstandarte 3/5[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SKnT1sSofzg"]YouTube - Weapons Of War - Waffen SS Leibstandarte 4/5[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IHZFY4MRbZA"]YouTube - Weapons Of War - Waffen SS Leibstandarte 5/5[/ame]


----------



## pardus (Aug 15, 2008)

Supurb fighting force!

That's what we need in Georgia right now :cool: >:{


----------



## Trip_Wire (Aug 15, 2008)

A good series on the Waffen-SS!


I enjoyed it!


----------



## Ravage (Aug 15, 2008)

Discovery "Weapons of War" was my favorite pass time on Sunday afternoons during my high school times.
Unfortunatly Discovery no longer emits the series , now all we have is weaponology, top 10 whatever and all that shit and it sucks donkey balls :doh:


----------

